# FreeBSD distribute update manager



## koma (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi,

Using other OS like Linux I've found very useful the use of Spacewalk (CentOS) and Landscape (Ubuntu) there is something like this for FreeBSD? having a large number of servers with different releases is very difficult to keep everything updated and monitoring the necessary updates.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2011)

See ports(7), and pkg_info(1). Also have a look at ports-mgmt/portupgrade, ports-mgmt/portmaster, ports-mgmt/portaudit and sysutils/bsdadminscripts.


----------



## koma (Jan 10, 2011)

yes but what i'm looking for is a update manager that can update  on multiple servers at the same time trought a console/web interface


----------



## Jamz (Jan 11, 2011)

Puppet ?

sysutils/puppet


----------



## FBSD (Jan 18, 2011)

Or have a look at cfenginge: sysutils/cfengine


----------



## koma (Jan 18, 2011)

IÃ¬ll try  puppet and cfengine and i'll make you know


----------

